# OOH! Wonder wut the RIDGID fairy delivered?



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Wutchya think it is?


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that package was delivered to you by accident. Hang on I'll send you the correct address were to send it to


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Is it a torque wrench?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

sierra2000 said:


> Is it a torque wrench?


Close! It's one of them Knooter valves I tell H/O's to install when they post how to questions. But seriously it's my new CS6 monitor, I couldn't post a pic back in this thread so I started a new one with the minor shot.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Close! It's one of them Knooter valves I tell H/O's to install when they post how to questions. But seriously it's my new CS6 monitor, I couldn't post a pic back in this thread so I started a new one with the minor shot.



Dude, got mine 2 days ago. The CS10 and the mini seesnake.. Already tried it out last night on my own sewer. Got the locater and all going. Love those tools.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm jealous guys, soon enough, soon enough...


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

If there is a rigid fairy, I don't want to be anywhere near him! :laughing:







Ahh, it was spelled RIDGID, carry on.......


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> Dude, got mine 2 days ago. The CS10 and the mini seesnake.. Already tried it out last night on my own sewer. Got the locater and all going. Love those tools.


NICE!NICE! Unfortunately I'm still holdin out on the seesnake (prolly next month) but I got the navitrack reciever too!


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> NICE!NICE! Unfortunately I'm still holdin out on the seesnake (prolly next month) but I got the navitrack reciever too!


Yeah, I spoke with Ben. He said he had a hard time with the navitrack of yours. I know they work well and i have used them in the past and got used to it. It just requires practice like all tools. I got a Rycom locator. Not too expensive and I've used them the most. Very accurate and great on depth. Lettering for my van, hats polo shirts, and t-shirts are next for me. I ordered all of it last week and they should be ready by next week. Now I have to go pay for all of it with some calls. Can't wait.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> Yeah, I spoke with Ben. He said he had a hard time with the navitrack of yours. I know they work well and i have used them in the past and got used to it. It just requires practice like all tools. I got a Rycom locator. Not too expensive and I've used them the most. Very accurate and great on depth. Lettering for my van, hats polo shirts, and t-shirts are next for me. I ordered all of it last week and they should be ready by next week. Now I have to go pay for all of it with some calls. Can't wait.


Yes, the first time with the navitrack was a little discouraging as I got it used for $800 and hoped I didn't get screwed, but after watchin some vids and reading the user manual Ben printed out I got familiar with it. I then used a gator cam on a state facility (the state agency owned the camera) but for years didn't know it transmitted a signal until I discovered it did, so I got to play with it more and it actually works great so I was stoked about that. Sounds like yur on yur way to building yur image bro! That's awesome I won't be far behind you in that category as well


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Close! It's one of them Knooter valves I tell H/O's to install when they post how to questions. But seriously it's my new CS6 monitor, I couldn't post a pic back in this thread so I started a new one with the minor shot.


I was kidding with the torque wrench. I would have thought it was a root ranger.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

love2surf927 said:


> I'm jealous guys, soon enough, soon enough...


You'll get there bro!


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> You'll get there bro!


I know, slow and steady!


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

sierra2000 said:


> I was kidding with the torque wrench. I would have thought it was a root ranger.


I knew you were kidding jay...the root ranger will be purchased with my seesnake


----------

